# Should I get a Steppe Runner?



## Gunter (Jan 12, 2013)

I need help deciding should I buy one.

What size should the cage be(dimensions of it) for a Steppe Runner?They only grow to be 6 inches.I found a caresheet on reptilechannel so that should help.But where would I be able to get one?What website and are there any expos selling them near NJ?


----------



## pnsprrt5863 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have mine in a 40 gallon breeder tank.. With pine shavings are the sub. they are do very well. as far as I know LLL reptiles is the only place you can get them.. I haven't looked around that much though.. But I think they have some in now.


----------



## bmt123 (Feb 28, 2013)

Underground reptiles also had some


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 28, 2013)

I have seen them at PetsMart as well. I don't know much about them, but they seem pretty straightforward "small insectivore" lizard care. As long as they seem healthy and are acclimated well, they would probably adapt well in a variety of temperate/arid/semi-tropical habitats.


----------



## pnsprrt5863 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine LOVES mine shavings. and mealworms. and wax worms. and crickets. Lol.


----------



## jstec (Mar 5, 2013)

I am in charge of reptiles at pet supplies plus and I order them they are very similar to a leopard gecko except they can be house together as adults if there is a store near u it is company policy that we can special order them for you free of charge


----------

